# NASCAR Car of Tomorrow



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I don’t know how many of you were like me yesterday, watching NASCAR’s new Car of Tomorrow at Bristol, but I was unimpressed. It had seemed just like any other race really, and with the exception of model decals and the shape of the side windows all of the cars seemed the same. I had been considering a CoT for vacuforming since there are no contemporary NASCAR equivalents around, but all of the NASCAR bucks I’ve done were conversions of Racing Champions diecasts amd too long. Then as fate would have it last night, Days of Thunder (possibly the WORST racing movie of all time) was on broadcast TV and I immediately raced to the slot car transporter and found the Cole Trickle #51 Lumina to use as a build up mule. 

The conversion won’t take long, blocking in the fender wells and bottom of the car, some simple shaping and removing the old spoiler and putting mounts for a rear wing should only take a day or so. But there will have to be some engineering problems solved to get the front end right. On the CoT there is a decided “chin” to the car, between the bumper and splitter plate that is a real pain to model for vacuforming. Remember that the buck has to be pulled out of the bottom of the molded body and anything curved under that buck makes it more difficult. Also, when drawing hot plastic under a bucks feature the hot plastic tends to overlap, not shrink back to its original dimensions. This might also be a problem here. Only testing will show if this will be a major concern.

The rear wing idea is simple; I’ve now done it with two of my original designs, getting it to work here is not a problem. The windows will be filled in allowing the buyer to model any of the CoT versions they wish. I’ll be looking at my pics I have of the car over the next day or so to make sure it’s fairly accurately represented. The proportions will not be perfect, this is after all an HO Slot car and they are notorious for being out of scale, but it will be I hope the first Car of Tomorrow body available for those that want one. Expect prototypes to be ready within a week. I just hope this is an example of the Field of Dreams theory...."If you build it, they will race it".


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

I thought the same thing...

Don't worry so much about the recess under the front bumper... you can barely see it. Just make the nose go straight down to the front airdam and leave the flat part stick out away from the nose when you cut the body out.

Then whack the wings off some of them funny JL / FF tuner cars... :wave: 

Zig


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Not the Toyotas! Leave the wings on, strip and paint. Maybe even illuminate the chassis like the kids in my neighborhood (hate those loud mufflers)! 

Nascar is starting to lose me. Watched Indy racing other night. They have 2 fulltime female drivers and a third will be entering series soon. Man I love fast women ;-)


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

they need to change the "nascar" to icar (international car). i am losing interests in nascar fast.. i thought those COT looks like crap. 

Wes


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Remember what everyone said about the Indy Racing League a few years ago...

That's not interesting, all the cars look the same, and I never heard of any of those drivers before. 

History again repeats itself...

How about IROC no one is using that name anymore!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

WesJY said:


> they need to change the "nascar" to icar (international car). i am losing interests in nascar fast.. i thought those COT looks like crap.
> 
> Wes


The secret to NASCAR's financial success was in licensing for merchandise...in an effort to reach "new" fans...they have..and will continue to alienate "old" fans....and "new" fans wont give a crap about Jeff gordan lunch boxes or buy fifty diecast #8's to collect...

As merchants lose money on licenses for stuff that no longer sells...they will demand lower fee's....the money will dry up......

I know 3 old timers who gave up on nascar last season....and I quit watching it this year....my wife couldnt believe it....


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Well the CoT body is almost done anyway, no big deal if nobody uses it but I do agree about most of NASCAR's popularity comes from marketing. Being a Kenseth fan I know I have maybe $2500 worth of merchendise. I'm not going to make seperate models, like the DIRT modified, if you want to make it a Toyota paint the windows differently.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

For you guys with pending orders (Mike, Mike and Bill)....if you can hold on a few more days I'll make sure you get the CoT, new sprinter and the Griffin Vette as well. We just had a pretty heavy T-storm move though so I won't be drawing down cars tonight. I'll do the cars I have ready tomorrow, Wednesday I have an outpatient surgery to remove some of the wires in my ankle, so it'll be Friday and Saturday before I get all the new cars drawn down. They will be in the mail on late Monday/Tuesday AM. 

This thing is looking pretty interesting, it's getting smooth and I figured the front end out; it'll have a slight recess and the splitter plate braces will be represented. It will be worth a few more days wait.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Pete....anything I may have said was in no way a reflection on your fine work...

I'm sure peeps will want the bodies....

I gave up baseball when they went on strike...

I gave up football when they went on strike...

Could care less about basketball....

I gave up super trucks when toyota got in the mix...

and I gave up nascar for the same reason....

I'm down to racing toy cars with other demented middle aged men....and going to toledo speedway on a saturday night... :tongue:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Crimnick, no offense was taken. I've always said I could take good advice on a bad design. I've got molds in my box now that nobody will like based on the feedback, like the Griffin 'Vette. I think once it's seen it may be a different story but if not, no big deal. It kept me busy for a few days while I worked on it. Martin and AJ will buy it, they'll buy anything.  

Right now I've got bailing wire holding the skin and muscles of my right ankle in place, and some big damn staples holding the new legiment to the bones of my foot and lower leg. I'm bored. I can't stand for more than 5 minutes at a time, I'm getting to know the actors on All My Children by their first names and I miss the car lot. I don't care if nobody else likes it, I do this because I can't do anything else right now. I can't even work on my track because I can't bear my full weight yet. It also sucks because I can't get to the post office to send out the stuff to take care of the guys taking care of me. But that will change later this week I hope, right now all I can do is sit here in the shop and listen to this rare spring rainstorm and sort parts.

After this project I'm going to take a few weeks off of building. I have a lot of stuff to sort and build teams for my B&GC kids. I have bodies to draw down for those who have them coming, and a website to finish for those who will want them in the future. My next project will be something for the G-Jet guys since Mike King was so nice to send me a build up chassis. I'll let him decided what it will be....but no riding lawnmowers. Yet.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Really Pete it should be considered good news. Getting yourself fixed while you're still young is smart! Your rehab will be quicker and your quality of life improved. Going under the blade is never fun but I'm glad you wont be suffering from that crispy crunchy ankle as it was. Medical technology has come a long ways since we were young bucks. I'll make an offering to the slot gods on your behalf


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Crimnick said:


> Pete....anything I may have said was in no way a reflection on your fine work...


Hey Pete...
I second what crimnick said, just couldn't resist taking a crack at the 800 pound gorilla.

Everyone just talked that COT up so much that it was disapointing to see it.

P.S. I have collected a heaping pile of Jeffy stuff over the years too... never got the lunch box though...

Zig


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Bill

Zig...800 lbs? Me? Actually I've lost a little weight, down to 320 now.

I was going to post a picture of the scar this thing left but it's still rather blue and pretty ugly in places, Hank would prolly yank the pic and my account for it. The weird thing about these stainless steel wires it that they itch more than regular sutures. The procedure was pretty brutal in itself, so will the PT. The de-wiring tomorrow isn't that bad but it requires a partial reopening of the incision and then restitching afterward, something I hope to be able to sleep through. 

The CoT will be done this afternoon, I'll either draw a few down tonight of have Martin do it Thursday so you guys can take a peek.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't understand the reaction to the CoT... it is as accurate a depiction of the current model cars as the old car. Neither are accurate and both are generic with the exception of the decals.
I also don't understand the negative reaction to Toyota... the Camry has the most US supplied labor and parts of any car sold in the US. Note that I said US and not America... Canada and Mexico are both in North America. Remember that the next time you see a manufacturer touting his product as "American" made.
My only thoughts concerning the CoT is that if it improves driver safety... I approve. If it improves the racing by bringing back the slingshot pass... then I definitely approve.


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi guys
I'm new here but have been lurking off and on for a while so Hi.
Pete have you ever tried a 2 part buck for your vacform cars? I've seen this done on larger scale cars and it allows you to do some degree of undercutting on the body. Usually they split the buck in 2 along a window/door line and it is made to fit diagonally together so you can get the pieces out individually. It may be more work than you want to do but is something to think about. What material do you carve/mold your buck from anyway? I did some vacforming as a kid but haven't done any in a long time.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*Hey Tiny!!!*

I am in no hurry, take your time and heal!!! glad the package got there.

Mike


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually the wife took it out today Mike (and the other Mike too). MKing, your box you'll find very interesting...I included some stuff that hasn't been seen yet...and some stuff not finished. I think there was something like 30 unpainted and a dozen painted. You got one of some things, three of just about everything else.

I sent you my old Open Comp car. I'm going to be building a new one this fall, this car was built in 1991 and it still pretty fast but it's old technology. There should be enough there to salvage for you to build a screamer. 

The CoT is still building, the front end tests today came out well, I should have the car ready sometime later tonight...


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

f1nutz said:


> Hi guys
> I'm new here but have been lurking off and on for a while so Hi.
> Pete have you ever tried a 2 part buck for your vacform cars? I've seen this done on larger scale cars and it allows you to do some degree of undercutting on the body. Usually they split the buck in 2 along a window/door line and it is made to fit diagonally together so you can get the pieces out individually. It may be more work than you want to do but is something to think about. What material do you carve/mold your buck from anyway? I did some vacforming as a kid but haven't done any in a long time.



I'm going to have to take some pictures of my secret vacuforming operation someday. F1, I know the process you're talking about and it works better when blow molding than when negative pressure molding. It's also used quite a bit in injection molding for model airplanes and cars. My set up is a simple deal, not too technically advanced, but it works well for what it is. Maybe someday if I sell enough of these bodies I'll try some high tech stuff.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

BTW...this is NOT the car of tomorrow...










...it's the car of yesterday.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

i like the car of yesterday that one looks like a mini stock :thumbsup:


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

> I'm down to racing toy cars with other demented middle aged men....and going to toledo speedway on a saturday night...


  

Crimnick-- I resemble that remark. I am proud to say our racing group has never been on strike. Then again there was that "stale popcorn incident" in '92.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

When we started racing slots you could get 5 mini-burgers and 5 fries for $5 at Sno-White. Now they have the "Delux Burger Meal", which is basically a mini-burger with lettuce, a tomato slice and a pickle (just one pickle slice), a small fry and a 12 oz. soda for $5. It's sad, the days of cheap food, great racing and the pre-race pyrotechnics (Scott Green lighting his farts) are all but gone. We've never had a strike but my daughter once streaked the event. Of course she was only 5 at the time but I make sure that I tell that story around her husband when they visit, now it's her kids streaking our events. 

The CoT is done, two of them are currently out being destroyed....er, tested. Martin's first reaction was to look at it and shrug. "Just another stocker with a wing" was his comment. It sure didn't stop him from taking them though.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess I should have kept those F&F bods. Those with a little bit of Bill's vitagoo may make a half way decent rendition. :devil: rr


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Martin's assessment was: "Just put some damn wings on hard bodies, it'll do the same thing". Well, not every project can be a winner.  I'll save the body for later mods.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Looks fine to me*

Some people are just not apreciative (?) of things...
Scott


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Naw, it's exactly what I asked for, a no BS assessment of the body. And he's really right to a certain extent. I have one of those purple Monte Carlo's that Mike King sent me that I'll do a conversion of and see how that looks. It might be a better product in resin than as a vacuformed body. Of course, he didn't give the two that he tested back either...

BTW, surgery went incredibly well today, it's not quite noon and I'm home and pain free. I hated getting up at 4AM but now I can finally eat something for lunch. In at 5AM, out by 10AM, the wonders of VA outpatient surgery. Thanks to all of you that pay your taxes.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

BTW said:


> Pete,
> Thanks for your service to our country. I hope you do well in your rehab, somehow, i know you will.
> Those are the only taxes I DON'T mind paying
> 
> Tim Leppert


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well the C O T is here. I watched Sunday's race and liked what I saw. Guys were able to pass on the outside. More of the driver instead, of the car. It will be interesting to see how it does on the 1.5 to 2.0 mile tracks. 
I'm getting tired of hearing drivers whine about "aero push" and " He took the air off my spoiler." Randy.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

yea one thing i noticed was more passing and when the one guy knocked it off the wall in qualifying or practice it didnt damage the side that much


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I don't understand the reaction to the CoT... it is as accurate a depiction of the current model cars as the old car. Neither are accurate and both are generic with the exception of the decals.
> I also don't understand the negative reaction to Toyota... the Camry has the most US supplied labor and parts of any car sold in the US. Note that I said US and not America... Canada and Mexico are both in North America. Remember that the next time you see a manufacturer touting his product as "American" made.
> My only thoughts concerning the CoT is that if it improves driver safety... I approve. If it improves the racing by bringing back the slingshot pass... then I definitely approve.


That's just another reason my 98' F-150 may be the last new car I ever buy...

Plenty of classics like my 73' pontiac still out there...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Crimnick said:


> That's just another reason my 98' F-150 may be the last new car I ever buy...
> 
> Plenty of classics like my 73' pontiac still out there...


Yeah Buddy! I had '73 Grand Prix, 400, 400turbo, posi, all the options and those goofy honey comb wheels that always made me hungry for a bowl of cereal! Metallic green with a dark green vinyl top. My Unc special ordered it. Bought it off my Aunt when Unc passed away years later.

It was a tire killin' sumbitch. Definately not for the likes of the punkoid up the road I sold it to for $1400. He totaled it about three weeks later. He couldn't handle it. What a puss! 

Ahhh! Memory lane. Thanks for the memory jump start Crimnick! I'd all but forgotten the old girl. What a handful she was. No computers. No digatized a$$ warmers in the seat. Just ponies and posi. Put your thumb in your beer and hold on!

Sigh...............


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Cubic Horsepower. I have a V8 Pinto in high school that would walk just about anything except the one kid that drove his dad's 365 GTB. It had a narrowed F150 rear axle and 4 wheel disk brakes in a time that few cars even had front disk brakes. Headers and a close ratio 3 speed round out the set up. I could pass anything in an 1/8th mile but it topped out at just over 120, getting the front wheels in the air was no problem. My dad took it away from me shortly before my 18th birthday and replaced it with that POS King Cobra that Ford made out of that lamb Mustang II. "Better on Gas" he said. Even in 1978 gas wasn't more than 80 cents a gallon. The Pinto went on to a successful drag racing career, my Mustang sits rusting behind my dad's barn in Converse, Texas, a victim of a 9,000 rpm missed shift just 2 years after I got it. It's not even worth restoring at this point.


----------

